

Show HN: Myshowcase.me – Showcase your life achievements - tpholland
https://www.myshowcase.me/

======
onion2k
However many people you asked to give you feedback on your site before you
launched it, it wasn't enough. For one, very, _very_ basic reason: You don't
have a working, live example of what the showcase will look like after I sign
up and spend time putting content in it. You're asking for people to put in
effort before showing them _why_. That's Startups 101 stuff.

~~~
tpholland
Thanks a lot for the feedback--we'll change the rather lame screenshot at the
bottom into something that does a better job of showing off the different
showcase templates as a quick fix. I'm looking at restructuring the homepage
to tell more of a story, so I'll try and do a better job of showing how the
outputs justify the effort as part of that.

~~~
onion2k
Just stick a big "Here's what you could build!" link on the homepage that
links to your showcase page (assuming that you use your own product). Your
story should be the best selling tool you have given the fact you're selling a
tool that showcases stories about people.

Plus, why not build some showcases for people who would inspire others to sign
up - Mark Zuckerberg, Jennifer Lawrence, Justin Beiber, Elon Musk, Abraham
Lincoln, pg, etc (legal issues not withstanding).

